# Dallas Vacation



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well I just got off the phone with Delta, I booked a flight to Dallas on the 24th of Oct. to see two of my favorite teams play. 

On the 25th I will be at DKR to Watch the longhorns play OSU, then I'm driving back to Dallas to watch the Cowboys play the Bucs. 

The best part? I will be working as a Cowboy staff member on the sidelines assisting the medical crew with the oxygen masks. 

I know most of you hate the two aforementioned teams, but this is one of those one in a lifetime things for a football fan.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good for you buggz. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Well I just got off the phone with Delta, I booked a flight to Dallas on the 24th of Oct. to see two of my favorite teams play.
> 
> On the 25th I will be at DKR to Watch the longhorns play OSU, then I'm driving back to Dallas to watch the Cowboys play the Bucs.
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool. I don't care for the teams but even I would take that trip. Sounds like a good time. You'll have to post some pics.

Shane


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You lucky bugger! Sounds like an excellent trip take some pics!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Being on the sideline of any NFL team would be cool.  I agree take pics ( of the cheerleaders) :roll:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I sure hope your plain don't crash. I would be heart broken!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet man!! Austin is a way cool place!! If you get a chance go eat some AMAZING TexMex at Papacitos right there in Austin off the 35..


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> I sure hope your plain don't crash. I would be heart broken!


Wow, isn't embarrassing being you? You come onto a post that you have nothing intelligent to contribute (but, that would be most of your posts right?) and you misspell a word as simple as *PLANE* :roll:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > I sure hope your plain don't crash. I would be heart broken!
> ...


Actually being half woman such as yourself would be just a tad bit more emberrassing! Got any more gay pictures of yourself to add to the forum? I'm sure you'll get one of you licking T. Owens jock strap after the game though!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> Actually being half woman such as yourself would be just a tad bit more emberrassing! Got any more gay pictures of yourself to add to the forum? I'm sure you'll get one of you licking T. Owens jock strap after the game though!


I do have some more, but its a little hard to tell that its me as your wife is covering the majority of my body.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Actually being half woman such as yourself would be just a tad bit more emberrassing! Got any more gay pictures of yourself to add to the forum? I'm sure you'll get one of you licking T. Owens jock strap after the game though!
> ...


Put it to rest guys!!

BTW-did you give away your highly sought after UNLV tickets then?

Have fun, regardless of the teams that would be pretty neat, although I assume that you are partial??


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Buggz and Uintaman, Give it a rest eh? Wishing death on someone is a little overboard, as well as insinuating that you copulated with the others wife.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Speaking of copulation, Tree, reminded me of these quotes:
Chicago Cubs outfielder Andre Dawson on being a role model: 
'I wan'all dem kids to do what I do, to look up to me. *I wan' all the kids to copulate me*.'

'New Orleans Saint RB George Rogers when asked about the upcoming season: 'I want to rush for 1,000 or 1,500 yards, whichever comes first.'

And, upon hearing Joe Jacobi of the 'Skins say: 'I'd run over my own mother to win the Super Bowl, 'Matt Millen of the Raiders said: 'To win, I'd run over Joe's Mom, too.'

Torrin Polk, University of Houston receiver, on his coach, John Jenkins: 'He treats us like men. He lets us wear earrings.'

Football commentator and former player Joe Theismann in 1996: 'Nobody in football should be called a genius. A genius is a guy like Norman Einstein.'

Senior basketball player at the University of Pittsburgh : 'I'm going to graduate ontime, no matter how long it takes.'

Bill Peterson, a Florida State football coach: 'You guys line up alphabetically by height.' And, 'You guys pair up in groups of three, then line up in a circle.

'Boxing promoter Dan Duva on Mike Tyson hooking up again with promoter Don King: 'Why would anyone expect him to come out smarter? He went to prison for three years, not Princeton ' (This one is clever.)

Stu Grimson, Chicago Blackhawks left wing, explaining why he keeps a color photo of himself above his locker: 'That's so when I forget how to spell my name, I can still find my clothes.'

Lou Duva, veteran boxing trainer, on the Spartan training regime of heavyweight Andrew Golota: 'He's a guy who gets up at six o'clock in the morning regardless of what time it is.'

Chuck Nevitt, North Carolina State basketball player, explaining to Coach Jim Valvano why he appeared nervous at practice: 'My sister's expecting a baby, and I don't know if I'm going to be an uncle or an aunt.'

*Frank Layden, Utah Jazz president*, on a former player: 'I told him, 'Son, what is it with you? Is it ignorance or apathy?' He said, 'Coach, I don't know and I don't care.' (A favorite)

Shelby Metcalf, basketball coach at Texas A&M, recounting what he told a player who received four F's and one D: 'Son, looks to me like you're spending too much time on one subject.'
(Probably one of the best one-liners ever, but completely wasted on the player in question.)

Amarillo High School and Oiler coach Bum Phillips when asked by Bob Costas why he takes his wife on all the road trips, Phillips responded: 'Because she is too ugly to kiss good-bye.'


----------

